# Body Aches near onset of labor?



## Guppy051708

I know, from experience, all the "signs" in the world mean nothing when it comes to baby...i had every sign in the book and did everything possible to natural induce DS and he went 41+5 :dohh: anyways, im expecting to go far overdue again...but for the last week i have had body aches...like flu type body aches...except im not sick-AT ALL. In fact im super healthy atm...but i get these trobbing aches. Like legs, back,neck, and head will just throb as if i am suffering the flu-but i am not?! Has anyone had this near the time they went into labor. Ive been having it about 1-2 weeks now....i guess its hard for me to believe that i would give birth before 41 weeks...but guess every pregnancy is different. Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Idk but i have been having these pains for the past few days so lets hope so


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, glad im not crazy! :haha: I was beginning to think i was the only one lol

:dust:


----------



## Guppy051708

well my water broke this morning! so i guess it was a sign lol


----------



## Guppy051708

Had my baby the following day (forgot to update this :blush:) It took a while for labor to actually start, after my water broke, but once my water broke, all of my "fever/flu symptoms" went away! I gave birth to Elliot Nehemiah via waterbirth at 3:03PM on Sunday February 12th, 2012. (38+3). He was 7#4oz and 20in long :cloud9:
Though labor took a long time to start, I went from 4cm to placenta in 1 hour 40 minutes! It was fast and furious but it was much more enjoyable than my first baby (30 hours back to back!). I went from 4CM-pushing in 1 hour 15 minutes. I pushed for only 15 minutes, i met my little man and 10 minutes later i birthed the placenta. It was such a beautiful birth and the next time i will def be doing it home again! The MWs were divine and im so blessed to have my babies the way that i do. If anyone is interested my birth story is in my siggy :thumbup:

The fever feeling was def my sign!


----------

